

HN Idea: HN alerts Att PG - HNer

Hey, how about having an alert system, say I'm interested in SEO etc, when a post is mentioned on HN with more than (threshold I set) points, I get an alert by email of it's presence...<p>How many Kama points do I get for this as a bonus and any chance of some shares :P
======
DanielStraight
Just build it on top of the <http://twitter.com/newsyc20>
<http://twitter.com/newsyc50> or <http://twitter.com/newsyc100> twitter
stream.

